# Tuning The Chargriller



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Sep 29, 2007)

Going to tune my Chargriller with the SFB. I plan on getting some 3/8" thick steel plates. How much gap would I want between the plates? 1/2, 3/4, 1" Etc... Trying to figure out how many plates I need. Would it be better to have more plates and less gap or fewer with wider gaps?

I am also going to have my sheet metal buddy fab me a baffle at the FB opening.

Thanks, Sonny


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 29, 2007)

i never thought about it that hard- i got a brinkman(hawg would know) but i would go w/ the width times 3 & never use more than 2 plates tops. i basically have the same pit but larger-i use a baffle & a water pan w/ 1(well it's just the grate triple wrapped in foil) & my coal tray is flipped wrapped in foil & i'm thinking i need less..cause i burn a lot of fuel for the low heat. but thats just me... ya really gotta experiment. i got 2 pits set up totally different & they do burn totally diffrent. - if that helped @ all.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 29, 2007)

sorry- here's a chargriller mod thread.same mods work.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1458


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been experimenting with that myself. Here's what I have done and it works quite well.

First, I sit the charcoal tray in the bottom of the cook chamber. Not upside down. I have four 6" x 18" 16 gauge steel plates from Lowe's. The first one is butted up to the fire box bolts. That leaves a small gap there. The other plates are basically spread out evenly. After a little cooking you can fine tune them some. My CG now runs within just a few degrees from side to side.

The only problem I have is using the Minion Method. It may just be Kigsford briquettes. I fill my my charcoal basket, then put about 10 - 12 lit on top. Within 30 minutes, all the coals are lit and my fire is way too hot. Even with the damper closed. I've even closed the stack also to no avail. I'm going to try it again with some Royal Oak and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## gofish (Sep 29, 2007)

Sonny, I dont have the answer ..... sorry!  But, Please follow up on this thread when you make progress with the plates.  I have been thinking about doing the same thing to my CG, and have been asking my self the same type questions.  Thanks in advance


----------



## mossymo (Sep 29, 2007)

With tuning plates and the cast iron grill above them, where do you fit a water pan? If under the grill and on top of the tuning plate, what are the dimensions of the water pan you are using?


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't use a water pan, just the tuning plates. I sit the charcoal tray in the bottom without the hooks for heat retention. Without it every time you open the lid, the temps fall drastically.


----------

